# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Onko pysäkki "Höyläämötie" Pitäjänmäellä lakkautettu?

## R.Silfverberg

Osaako joku joukkoliikenneammattilainen vastata tällaiseen kysymykseen:

Onko pysäkki "Höyläämötie" Pitäjänmäellä lakkautettu? 

Palasin lomalta äsken ja kun minun piti lähteä bussilla kotiin töistä, huomasin että bussipysäkki "Höyläämötie" (Pitäjänmäentiellä KELAn rakennuksen vieressä) oli kadonnut, siis pysäkkikylttiä ei löytynyt enää. Varmuuden vuoksi kävelin pysäkille "Valimotie". 

Reittioppaan kartassa ja aikatauluissa "Höyläämötie" näyttäisi kuitenkin olevan yhä olemassa.

En myöskään löytänyt HSL-uutisten joukossa tietoa että Höyläämötie olisi lakkautettu.

Osaako kukaan sanoa onko pysäkkiä enää olemassa vai joutuuko tyhmän näköisenä jäädä ihailemaan ohi ajavia busseja jos yrittää nousta sieltä kyytiin? Höyläämötien erikoisuus on ollut että pysäkki on toiminut vain yhteen suuntaan eli länteen päin, ja 550, 14 ja 39 eivät pysähdy sillä, ainoastaan 200-sarja ja 59.  Idän suuntaan ei ole toista samannimistä pysäkkiä vaan idän suunnan Valimotien pysäkki on reilu 100 metriä vastakkaisen puolen Valimotietä idempänä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tohpeeri

> Osaako joku joukkoliikenneammattilainen vastata tällaiseen kysymykseen:
> 
> Onko pysäkki "Höyläämötie" Pitäjänmäellä lakkautettu? 
> 
> Palasin lomalta äsken ja kun minun piti lähteä bussilla kotiin töistä, huomasin että bussipysäkki "Höyläämötie" (Pitäjänmäentiellä KELAn rakennuksen vieressä) oli kadonnut, siis pysäkkikylttiä ei löytynyt enää. Varmuuden vuoksi kävelin pysäkille "Valimotie". 
> 
> Reittioppaan kartassa ja aikatauluissa "Höyläämötie" näyttäisi kuitenkin olevan yhä olemassa.
> 
> En myöskään löytänyt HSL-uutisten joukossa tietoa että Höyläämötie olisi lakkautettu.
> ...


Kyllä siinä jotain pysäkin siirtoa on ollut mutta eilen, siis16.8. iltapäivällä oli tullut paikalleen.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Kyllä siinä jotain pysäkin siirtoa on ollut mutta eilen, siis16.8. iltapäivällä oli tullut paikalleen.


Katselin äsken ohi ajaessani tuota pysäkkiä ja sen paikka on tosiaan muuttunut. Ennenhän se oli Vanhan Viertotien risteyksen kohdalla, mutta nyt se on (ehkä paikalla tehtyjen asfaltointitöiden yhteydessä) siirtynyt reilut 50 metriä Haagan liikenneympyrän suuntaan. Uudessa paikassa on eräänlainen syvennys, kun vanhalla paikalla pysäkki oli ajokaistalla ja pysäkkimerkkiäkin voi olla vaikea nähdä vanhasta paikasta. Tuo syvennys ei välttämättä ole alunperin tarkoitettu pysäkkisyvennykseksi, vaan siitä on joskus ollut ajo CGI:n toimiston pihalle ainakin jonkun naapuritalon rakennustyömään aikana.

Pysäkin uusi paikka Google mapsissa (tässä kuvassa ajo tuonne CGI:n tontille on auki, nyt siis taas suljettu):
https://goo.gl/maps/hxAd6vQqyo22

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Katselin äsken ohi ajaessani tuota pysäkkiä ja sen paikka on tosiaan muuttunut. Ennenhän se oli Vanhan Viertotien risteyksen kohdalla, mutta nyt se on (ehkä paikalla tehtyjen asfaltointitöiden yhteydessä) siirtynyt reilut 50 metriä Haagan liikenneympyrän suuntaan. Uudessa paikassa on eräänlainen syvennys, kun vanhalla paikalla pysäkki oli ajokaistalla ja pysäkkimerkkiäkin voi olla vaikea nähdä vanhasta paikasta. Tuo syvennys ei välttämättä ole alunperin tarkoitettu pysäkkisyvennykseksi, vaan siitä on joskus ollut ajo CGI:n toimiston pihalle ainakin jonkun naapuritalon rakennustyömään aikana.
> 
> Pysäkin uusi paikka Google mapsissa (tässä kuvassa ajo tuonne CGI:n tontille on auki, nyt siis taas suljettu):
> https://goo.gl/maps/hxAd6vQqyo22


Moi

mä panin kanssa merkille tänään että oli siirtynyt. Siksi en löytänyt sitä keskiviikkona. Itse asiassa parempi jos se jää uudelle paikalle koska kävelymatka töistä pysäkille lyhenee  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## tohpeeri

> Moi
> 
> mä panin kanssa merkille tänään että oli siirtynyt. Siksi en löytänyt sitä keskiviikkona. Itse asiassa parempi jos se jää uudelle paikalle koska kävelymatka töistä pysäkille lyhenee 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tällä syvennyskohdalla on ollut ennenkin pysäkki, joskus "sata" vuotta sitten.

----------

